# Moving to Murcia



## birdy (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi 
My family and I are looking at moving to Murcia about January next year. We have 3 daughters aged 9,12,and 15 we have been holidaying in this area for the last 5 years and it feels more like home every time. We also have 2 dogs who will be coming with us and wondered if anyone knows of any long term lets in this area of spain. We have done quite a bit of research and especially like Los Alcazarez and Santiago del Ribeira or El Algar. Any info or advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## tammie1703 (Sep 4, 2008)

birdy said:


> Hi
> My family and I are looking at moving to Murcia about January next year. We have 3 daughters aged 9,12,and 15 we have been holidaying in this area for the last 5 years and it feels more like home every time. We also have 2 dogs who will be coming with us and wondered if anyone knows of any long term lets in this area of spain. We have done quite a bit of research and especially like Los Alcazarez and Satiago del ribeira or El Algar. Any info or advice would be much appreciated.



Type in 'Murcia' in the search box and you will see all the threads that have info on them already


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

birdy said:


> Hi
> My family and I are looking at moving to Murcia about January next year. We have 3 daughters aged 9,12,and 15 we have been holidaying in this area for the last 5 years and it feels more like home every time. We also have 2 dogs who will be coming with us and wondered if anyone knows of any long term lets in this area of spain. We have done quite a bit of research and especially like Los Alcazarez and Satiago del ribeira or El Algar. Any info or advice would be much appreciated.


hi there were moving to murcia on 1st november and we found our rental property on Spanish property, Spanish property for sale, property sales Spain they are very helpfull and they speak english .. hope this helps and good luck ..


----------

